# Australia or NZ? ANZSCO code?



## Walter C (Apr 15, 2008)

Hi all, I'm Walter from Malaysia and had been the member of this forum for the past 3 years. Prior to this I'm the follower of the 'Australia expat...' threads because I'm applying for Australia PR. Due to recent changes in SMP and un-known waiting period, I decided to try out NZ instead.

I intend to lodge the application myself rather than through local agent. What is your advice and fees like? I hold BSc Computer Science and currently specialized in ERP Application Consultant for Microsoft Dynamics AX. I worked through number of roles in corporate from Programmer, System Analyst, Unix & Database Administrator and now Group Head Of IT. My question is how should I be accessed in ANZSCO code for my PR application?

Thanks.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Walter C said:


> Hi all, I'm Walter from Malaysia and had been the member of this forum for the past 3 years. Prior to this I'm the follower of the 'Australia expat...' threads because I'm applying for Australia PR. Due to recent changes in SMP and un-known waiting period, I decided to try out NZ instead.
> 
> I intend to lodge the application myself rather than through local agent. What is your advice and fees like? I hold BSc Computer Science and currently specialized in ERP Application Consultant for Microsoft Dynamics AX. I worked through number of roles in corporate from Programmer, System Analyst, Unix & Database Administrator and now Group Head Of IT. My question is how should I be accessed in ANZSCO code for my PR application?
> 
> Thanks.


Hi Walter

You'll be able to do everything from investigating to applying online at Immigration New Zealand. You should also be able to find the right code for your application there too.

Be aware of why you're trying for NZ instead of Oz though - we are very different places and have different cultures. What suits one person doesn't necessarily suit another.

Good luck!


----------



## Walter C (Apr 15, 2008)

Hi Top Cat,

Thanks for the advice. NZ is truly beautiful country for vacation. I was here 2006 and had since have good impression. However living and working here could be totally different story maybe. 

I'm now reading materials from Immigration New Zealand before deciding applying for migration. 

Cheers!


----------

